# Horrible Bosses 2 - Blu-ray



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38842[/img] 
*Title: Horrible Bosses 2* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*80




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38850[/img]*Summary*
“Horrible Bosses” is one of those guilty pleasure movies. It’s dumb, it’s stupid, but it’s funny as all get out. My buddies and I have laughed ourselves silly countless times while watching it. It’s based on a very simple premise. We all have had a boss at one time or another that we just HATED! You know, the guy you wanted to take out back and smack around and vent all your frustration on for being a complete jerk. “Horrible Bosses” just took it one ridiculous step further, both with the bosses and with the employee reactions. The bosses were literally HORRIBLE in every way and deserved a good punch in the face. However, our three heroes in the form of Dale (Charlie Day), Kurt (Jason Sudeikis) and Nick (Jason Bateman) take it one step further and actually decide to try and kill their bosses. The problem is that they’re complete idiots and can’t even complete a simple task, even if they tried. Now fast forward several years in the future and our loveable team of morons are their own bosses finally. 

Now thinking of these guys as their own bosses is about as ludicrous as Don Knotts in “The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again” telling the audience that he and Tim Conway are “going to live by our wits”. It makes you wince and think sarcastically, “nothing bad is going to happen from this”. Nick, Kurt and Dale have done the impossible, though, and created a really nice standup product in the form of their new “shower buddy”. The only problem is that they don’t have any capital or a backer and need funding. When they are at their wits end they get a call from Boulder Stream, a massive retailer who wants to fund their product. Living the high life, Dale, Kurt and Nick get a small business loan and sink $500,000 into their first order for Boulder Stream. Finishing the project early (despite the stumbling’s of Dale and Kurt), the three go to meet the head of Boulder Stream, Mr. Bert Hanson (Christoph Waltz) and his executive son, Rex (Chris Pine), only to find out that the Hanson’s have turned the tables on them by refusing to go through on the sale just as the small business loan is called due. This way Boulder Stream can buy the three’s business for pennies on the dollar at Foreclosure and make out like a bandit.

Realizing that they’ve been had, the trio of friends decide to delve back into the life of crime once more. Being a bit short on the criminal intelligence column, they turn to the one person who’s never steered them wrong before, Dean “MF” Jones (Jaimie Foxx). Instead of trying to kill their enemy like they tried to and failed last time, the 4 come up with a plan to kidnap Bert’s son Rex and hold him for the $500,000 ransom. Just like usual they bungle the plan and end up calling it off. Only this time they can’t exactly. Rex realizes what they’re trying to do and blackmails the group to kidnap him anyways. He hates his dad and bilking the old man for a few million dollars seems like a good plan. Now the cadre of thieves have to come up with a plan to get old man Hanson to agree to pay out $5 Million to the three numbskulls and get away with it at the same time. All the while dodging the man hunting Julia (Jennifer Aniston) and avoid being played for fools by Rex. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38858[/img]I really enjoyed the first “Horrible Bosses” for the rude, crude, stupid dirty comedy that it was. It wasn’t a movie that really excelled at the script, but was made funny by all the talent involved. The two Jason’s play fantastically off each other and Charlie Day was bearable in the first movie. The sequel does what most sequels do and try and outdo the previous installment. It’s ruder, it’s cruder, it’s coarser and Dale is so over the top this time that you just want to smack him around the whole time. Charlie Day doesn’t have a lot of range but he really made himself annoying this time. Christoph Waltz REALLY surprised me, not because he did a bad job, not at all, but because he wasn’t the show stealer. Every movie that I’ve seen Christoph in he’s stolen every scene that he does. It’s a magical quality. His role as Bert Hanson though leaves him in the background, and while he’s a major jerk, the real scene stealing as left up to Chris Pine. I’ve never thought of Chris Pine in a comedy role, but he really was hysterical the whole time. His portrayal of a Narcissistic sleaze bag of EPIC proportions was downright hysterical. The scene with him giving the plunger to his maid and the subsequent names he calls her had me rolling on the floor and most certainly rooting for his demise. The two Jason’s are solid as usual, and Bateman once again proves why he’s one of my favorite comedic actors as the man’s talent is growing in leaps and bounds. Jaimie Foxx is worn a bit thinner than he should be by too much screen time, but the REAL tour de force of the movie is Keven Spacey’s two cameo. He was absolutely INCREDIBLE in “Horrible Bosses” and while he doesn’t have as much screen time in the sequel, his scenes here are pure gold. Every time he made an appearance I ended up rolling on the floor with my sides hurting. 

It’s still a very funny movie, as some things were better than the first, and some things worse. I don’t think it was AS funny as “Horrible Bosses”, but I still had a really good time watching. The inclusion of fresh meat with Chris Pine, Christoph Waltz as well as Jonathon Banks playing the grizzled detective (made famous from “Breaking Bad” and his new show, “Better Call Saul”) gave it some really funny scenarios. I was very relieved that they didn’t try to copy the first movie and try and kill someone else. Moving on to a different crime worked really well, and the ending sequence left the movie on a high note. I won’t spoil it for you, but you’ll know it when you see it. 





*Rating:* 

Rated R for crude sexual content and language throughout




*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38866[/img]Warner did an excellent job with their home video release of “Horrible Bosses 2” and raises the bar slightly from their release of the first movie 3.5 years ago. Skin tones are still warm, but maintain a very natural hue to them and the contrast levels look excellent. The shadow crushing form the first movie is gone and the black levels stay very consistent throughout the film. Detail is strong, and the Las Vegas nightlife stands out with some amazing looking colors. Color palette is natural with a slight warm push that gives faces a lightly ruddy coloring, and the image itself is filled with primaries and neon images from the Las Vegas area. The detailing on the clothing is superb and while there is some slight softness to the picture, it’s never distracting or intrusive into the detail leveling. A great looking picture that goes above and beyond the call of duty for the comedy genre. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38874[/img]“Horrible Bosses 2” carries a very nice DTS-HD MA 5.1 lossless track that is what it is. A very good comedy track. As with most comedies the movie is a bit front heavy, but it does the job with style and panache. Dialog and effects in the front stage are crystal clear and keep the vocals in the center speaker, and there’s even some nice directionality in that front soundstage. The surrounds are mainly relegated to ambient noise, and the frenetic car chase at the end of the movie where their car is careening in and out of traffic while being chased by half a dozen cop cars. The LFE level is actually quite impressive for your average comedy as it adds weight to the gunshots and the sounds of the car chase and end fight scene carry some nice wallop to them. It’s a comedy track by nature, and it does have all the pros and cons of that genre, but it does the job it’s asked to quite nicely and without any major flaws or oopsies to speak of. Very well done. 







*Extras* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38882[/img]
• Endless laughter guaranteed!
• Let the sexual healing begin 
• Who invented the Shower Buddy
• Nick Kurt Dale INC: Employee Testimonials
• It’s The Shower Buddy 
• High Speed Crash Course
• Off the cuff: One liners you didn’t see 




*Overall:* :4stars:

Sequels are always a harder sell than the original as the crew tries to outdo the previous film. “Horrible Bosses 2” falls into some of the same familiar pitfalls as most sequels, but also manages to infuse enough creativity and new gags into the plot to make it unique and fun. The gags have all been amped up, the dirty humor has been amped up slightly, but the inclusion of fresh comedic blood kept the movie fresh and funny for those of us who enjoy this type of humor. The Blu-ray itself is excellent and, surprisingly enough, we actually have another decent set of extras on board. I honestly would stick to the theatrical cut over the extended due to many gags NEEDING to be left on the cutting room floor, but I’d definitely give it a watch if you enjoyed the original. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Jason Sudeikis
Directed By: Sean Anders 
Written By: Sean Anders, John Morris
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC 
Audio: ENGLISH: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish DD 5.1
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: R
Runtime: 108 Minutes / 116 Minute Extended Cut
Horrible Bosses 2 arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on February 24th from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment 




*Buy Horrible Bosses 2 On Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Fun Watch​*








More about Mike


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. I loved the original and am looking forward to this one. Some of the reviews have been pretty underwhelming so I had it tabbed as a rental but now you have me leaning towards adding it to the collection.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the review Mike. I enjoyed Jennifer Aniston's role with the first one. Can't wait to see her again this time!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd say if you liked the first one you should get a good kick out of the second one.


----------

